# How to get serious about "gun rights"



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, here is my delima, I really want to "show support" for the gun rights we are slowly loosing..Help me to "get more involved".
Is joining the NRA enough?
How do I write to my congress?
Anyone have the addressess and lists of congress?
I am currently looking to meet our local sherriff, he is pro gun.
Do I even count, as a single voice, will it make any difference?
I feel that I can do more, anyone?
Anyone feel free to pm also.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

VOTE, yes right every elected official be firm but respectful
A quick search will turn up a site for your state it will list all representatives and how to contact them
Get friends and family to do the same


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Is joining the NRA enough? No
Anyone have the addresses and lists of congress? contactingthecongress.org
Do I even count, as a single voice, will it make any difference? In theory, yes. But I would tell them I'm in an informal 150 person gun club.

Email is less effective than a written letter. Phone calls are less effective than email. (in my limited experience)

You need to be a registered voter.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Deebo - I think all of us feel that way sometimes. We want to help our cause soooooo bad and don't know what actions would give us "the most bang for the buck".

I've been writing letters and sending emails for a long time and many times I feel that my efforts are for nothing. I'm a life member of the NRA but sometimes I think the NRA is too big for it's britches and once in a while they hurt our cause more than help.

I try talking to others and trying to get folks who are of the same mind but I don't always know what to say. I think I may have offended some good friends with my pro-gun attitude. I don't mean to but they can easily take your intentions the wrong way and come off looking like a radical.

You study the candidates voting history and their feelings about our constitution - you vote for them - and they turn around and stab their constituents in the back. Or maybe they're all for gun rights and then you find out that they are also for an all-gay legislature or something stupid like that.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that it's difficult to determine the best way to support the second amendment. Not only is it difficult but it's very frustrating.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you aren't writing your legislators right now you might be too late.
Obama has signed the UN gun grab and it is going to the senate next. You need to let them know that if they sign your rights away you will not support them.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Never vote for an incumbent, never!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I vote for every incumbent that votes for me. If they uphold their vow to protect the constitution then I want them to stay. I don't care what party they belong to.
I keep a list all year long and I write to all my representatives - often.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Bring home the pork! The real threat to the constitution and our rights are career politicians who are kept in place by major political parties. The re-election rate in congress is something like 98%. Most serve until they die or retire once elected. I never vote for an incumbent, not even for dog catcher.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Step #1, join the NRA.
Every gun owner and every person who thinks we have the right to own a gun, should join the NRA.

The rest of the items listed should also be done.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The NRA is a lobby group whose primary mission is to raise money.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The NRA is the ONLY effective pro gun rights organization there is
Yes, the raise money, it takes a lot of money to lobby, bring law suits, and fight for our 2nd Amendment rights.
.
It is not expensive to join--
What are your rights worth?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Have you asked yourself why the recent improvements in gun right (Heller decision) was not initiated by the NRA and was actually hindered by the NRA? Do you know what Wayne LaPierre is making and what his retirement package will be?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I do not care what he makes. I only care what he does.

There are many millions of gun owners and a very few million NRA members. That is unbelievable.

You are not a member but you sure want the NRA to fight for your rights, correct? 
Too many want someone to do the work while they contribute nothing.

Oh, and they whine about how much the ones who do the work earn.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Maybe most gun owners know something you don't know.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Way back when, in an era where evil things that killed were still allowed in America, I was a member of various agencies and alliances that worked to further 2nd Amendment rights issues. 

Along the way, I realized that:
1. We are no longer the America of Constitutional mandate.
2. Those agencies and alliances are now most likely being wiretapped by the tyrant coup government and used as a database of the most ardent supporters of 2nd Amendment rights.
3. That my use or possession of said evil killing tools was considerably problematic to the new tyranny. 
4. That I did not wish to be among the first round of those targeted by the new tyranny. 
5. So therefore, I have long ago absolved myself of tools of evil and association with ardent supporters of said tools. 
6. And, yes, I am parsing terms.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

A gun is about as evil as a Crescent wrench.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

No Roy.
Unfortunately most are like you, freeloaders who contribute nothing and yet want the benefits.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

tango said:


> No Roy.
> Unfortunately most are like you, freeloaders who contribute nothing and yet want the benefits.


So I take it you are a veteran.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

1) Please make sure everyone you vote for is pro gun. This means school board to president. If the person is like Romney, not perfect he's at least better than obama who is clearly anti.

2) Get to know your neighbors. Organize. Try to find at least one, then ask them to join you in finding another. The four of you each find a third - now you got 8 homes
all pro gun and when you get and election going for a pro gun candidate those 8 homes can demonstrate their support with yard signs. You know how effective a cluster of
yard signs can be? Seriously more effective then a TV spot.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Does my "Security by Smith&Wesson" count?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Not if they choose to require you to give up Smith and Wesson,

I am curious. Why does it matter how much another man makes and his retirement package especially if you aren't contributing to the same?



roy said:


> Does my "Security by Smith&Wesson" count?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

No problem, I still have Colt, Ruger and Glock . . . 

Does it bother you when folks rob banks that you don't have money in?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Maybe gun owners should send a clear message to politicians along the lines of-"If you're anti-gun we won't vote for you and your party", which might make them change their tune..


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Maybe gun owners should send a clear message to politicians along the lines of-"If you're anti-gun we won't vote for you and your party", which might make them change their tune..


When you send that message they do change their tune. Many of the folks who are pro-gun control are retiring or are not up for re-election. Even Demokraps are reluctant to support gun control unless they are in liberal strongholds.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Must have been fate, becouse I got an NRA package in the mail today, and I just got off the phone, after buying my three year enrollment. best 70 dollars I spent today..Oh, And I got a free range bag..
I vow to all my gun loving, freedom fighting, armedforces supporting peeps on here that I will keep taking the steps...Now, i wanna meet the sherriff.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

No joining the NRA is not enough, look into joining your state level gun owners association also (here it's the NYS Rifle & Pistol Association). Attend any rallies you can get to and bring as many people as you can, write letters and send e-mails regularly to your elected officials. We should also remember to thank those elected officials who support the 2nd amendment, if they don't get our support they may begin to think we don't care about it. There are other pro 2nd Amendment organizations out there but none have the clout of the NRA. Love them or hate them they have done more to protect the 2nd Amendment than all the other organizations combined.

Here's a great link for contacting your legislators;
Ruger - Protect Your Rights

-Infidel


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Ok, here is my delima, I really want to "show support" for the gun rights we are slowly loosing..Help me to "get more involved".
> Is joining the NRA enough?
> How do I write to my congress?
> Anyone have the addressess and lists of congress?
> ...


Sorry to say this and I am not trying to be mean when I do say this but no, you dont count. As a citizen of this country few people care what you think, that is until enough people like you come together in a number than can swing an election of an encumbent at which point you got their undivided attention!

Its not enough to join the NRA and buy a life time membership. Its not enough to write your congress critter till he is silly and has a closet full of them in the burn bag. 500 letters from you doesnt hold as much water as 100 letters from 100 different people! Dont believe me then just write Juan McLame about immigration reform and border security, you'll see what I mean. But here is what they do respect...their freaking cushy ass do nothing for the people job they get paid big stupid dollars for.

The best thing you can do is go out there and find some metro sexual who doesnt have a clue and take them out shooting and show them how much fun it can be to blast holes in paper targets all day. Show them that guns arent dangerous its the idiot behind the trigger thats the danger more times than not. Show them that it doesnt just magically go off on its own as if it has a mind of its won. Teach them gun safety and responsibility. Explain to them how many laws are on the books now that cover all the things the loosers in Congress are having a cow about and already basically exist. Explain to them how few if any of the laws would make a difference in the Sandy Hook shooting incident or many others. Explain to them how Cho was able to kill so many with those non high capacity magazines by carrying a back pack full of them already loaded. Instead of letting Public Education systems explain the reason for the second amendment or CNN for that matter, explain why it really exist and how without it the others might not stand. Explain to them how important it is to be responsible for themselves instead of relying on 911. Ask the folks of South Central LA how well that worked out during the Rodney King verdict...my case in point everytime someone ask me why I feel like I need one of those evil black high capacity assualt weapons as CCN refers to them as. It will be well worth the range time and the cost of a few boxes of 22 rim fire and a box of pistol and rifle ammo. Think of it as an investment in YOUR future! Dont forget about those women either! I firmly believe they are the key to our gun owning future. Without them we are so screwed!!!

More than a few times in my life time I have seen pro gun voters basically decide an election...when there are enough of them in the voting block to do that.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

And if they dont see it your way and cant give you a good reason as to why not...ask them which one of his competitors he would prefer you to send a campaign donation to, and which get the vote out organization he would prefer you to campaign in support of as opposed to him since he is unwilling to represent your voice. Then put your money where your mouth is! Do you think Rick Perry would be stupid enough to do what New York did to its gun owners here in Texas?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

roy said:


> The NRA is a lobby group whose primary mission is to raise money.


Sorry Roy, Don't know that I've ever read anything you have said but to this I day Bull SHIT

The NRA is the only reasonable defense of the 2nd amendment.

I didn't read the rest of the posts, if this was said before me I will like you.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

roy said:


> Have you asked yourself why the recent improvements in gun right (Heller decision) was not initiated by the NRA and was actually hindered by the NRA? Do you know what Wayne LaPierre is making and what his retirement package will be?


Roy you should be banned:

NRA Files Second Amended Complaint in Heller v. D.C. | NRA News | News


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

roy said:


> A gun is about as evil as a Crescent wrench.


Haha, ok I am agreement with you on this, a gun and a wrench is a tool, what is your point?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

roy said:


> So I take it you are a veteran.


2nd request for a ban for being stupid and anti prepper, I don't know how this person has had 125 posts without me getting a vibe on him before.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Does it bother you when folks rob banks that you don't have money in?[/QUOTE]

tick tick tick


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

apparently there is a limit to my dis of "Roy" as I did a few more and they were blocked.

IMO Roy is a liberal plant that isn't in the spirit of this forum. I didn't see anything he posted that was of benefit to the members and he should be banned.

nuff said


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> The NRA is the only reasonable defense of the 2nd amendment.


There is also the Gun Owners of America (GOA). This is NOT to say that I am arguing against NRA. But if you can support both, GOA is a bit more wide-reaching in their freedom supporting efforts. For example, I still cannot forgive the NRA for endorsing Harry Reid the last time out, although I am an NRA Life Member - GOA stood for freedom, against the NRA in that race.

My point is, do not just accept an organization because of its past stances. The NRA is as capable of being co-opted by the progressives as any organization. Keep your eyes and ears open and KNOW where you stand on freedom. - And keep your keyboard hot...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yet despite Harry's rhetoric placating his liberal base he didn't really let fienstein and others promote their anti agenda in the senate. Maybe the NRA has chips to play with Harry yet.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> 2nd request for a ban for being stupid and anti prepper, I don't know how this person has had 125 posts without me getting a vibe on him before.


You sound very insecure.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

roy said:


> A gun is about as evil as a Crescent wrench.


My misdirection has succeeded...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Yet despite Harry's rhetoric placating his liberal base he didn't really let fienstein and others promote their anti agenda in the senate. Maybe the NRA has chips to play with Harry yet.


Harry didnt let it come to a vote in the Senate becuase 14 of his members are up for re-election in the midterm and he doesnt want to have to force them to go on record for draconian gun control measures in thier districts. Most of these members are in closely contested districts and with the up roar of the new york and colorado gun owning voters he doesnt want to risk loosing control of the house to republicans. For Harry keeping control of the house so that they can keep congress on a short leash is far more important to democrats that successfully implimenting more gun control. Further more if in 2016 the Republicans can win the presidency then the democrat controlled senate can to a large extent dictate what that president and congress can accomplish much the way the republicans now thwart democrat efforts in the Senate and Presidency. Its all about being about to control the agenda and the power to block any proposed measures and nothing to do with the will of the people.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

pastornator said:


> My misdirection has succeeded...


Yes, I am thoroughly confused.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Harry didnt let it come to a vote in the Senate becuase 14 of his members are up for re-election in the midterm and he doesnt want to have to force them to go on record for draconian gun control measures in thier districts. Most of these members are in closely contested districts and with the up roar of the new york and colorado gun owning voters he doesnt want to risk loosing control of the house to republicans. For Harry keeping control of the house so that they can keep congress on a short leash is far more important to democrats that successfully implimenting more gun control. Further more if in 2016 the Republicans can win the presidency then the democrat controlled senate can to a large extent dictate what that president and congress can accomplish much the way the republicans now thwart democrat efforts in the Senate and Presidency. Its all about being about to control the agenda and the power to block any proposed measures and nothing to do with the will of the people.


How can a city with as many bright lights as Vegas elect such a dim bulb as Harry Reid?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Inor said:


> How can a city with as many bright lights as Vegas elect such a dim bulb as Harry Reid?


Its amazing and defies all logic doesnt it. But then again look no further than California repeatedly re-electing Boxer, Frankinstien and Pelosi and how that continues to work for them...:roll:


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is correct, but its also because the NRA has a relationship with many of those 14 democrats and Harry.

As for how Harry wins re election he divides the Republican base between the libertarian roots and the neo cons. 
He also has steadfast union, immigrant and farmer support. (the later also divides the Republican base).



Inor said:


> How can a city with as many bright lights as Vegas elect such a dim bulb as Harry Reid?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The NRA was the bulldog that saved our asses this year. Join the NRA. I don't agree with everything they say, but anybody that can shut Feinstein's mouth and stop an AWB in it's tracks has my vote.


----------

